# Catching Throughout The Day at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*Beat the Heat Half-Day Fishing Specials*
July / August 2017
*1-888-677-4868*
â€œSPECIALâ€ Half-Day AM or PM Guided Fishing Package Rates
(6:00-10:00am or 1:00-5:00pm)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest​
*July Availability*
25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 31

*August Availability*
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 13, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21, 23, 24, 27, 28, 29

*Your Bay Flats Lodge Special Savings Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging
â€¢	Dinner, complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch, complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
1.	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
2.	Offer only valid for July and August dates in 2017 listed in this advertisement.
3.	Offer valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
July 23, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Even at the risk of sounding like a broken record, anyone who has been fishing around here lately will tell you that the fishing has simply been phenomenal, and the few days since our last report have been no exception. Anglers have certainly gotten their moneyâ€™s worth when it comes to the fish - speckled trout, redfish, flounder, black drum - you name it, theyâ€™re catching it! The wind and weather conditions have more than cooperated in recent days with those wishing to try their luck in open-water scenarios with mid-bay oyster reefs, as the wind has allowed anglers to get atop just about any one of the San Antonio Bay reefs this entire week. Itâ€™s been a luxury anglers donâ€™t always have this time of the year, as July winds typically tend to not allow access.

As talked about previously, a majority of the dayâ€™s catch is routinely being recognized during the initial few hours of the days, especially on those mornings with little to no cloud cover whatsoever. This is because the fish are often found each morning staged in somewhat shallow waters that have been allowed to cool during the nighttime hours due to the absence of direct sunshine. As the sky lightens in the morning, and the sun begins to peak above the horizon, the fish remain comfy until the sunâ€™s rays begin hitting the surface of the shallow water. Once this happens, the fish instinctively realize they will need to transition to a bit deeper water if they are to maintain comfortable surroundings. This is also the reason why anglers sometimes find that the bite suddenly turns â€œoffâ€ shortly after the beginning of the day each morning, or so it appears! In reality, however, the fish have simply moved to a little deeper water in many instances, and can often be rediscovered in the immediate vicinity without too much effort. It might take a little bit of your time to â€œrelocateâ€ the morning bite, but most anglers in the know will probably all agree that it can certainly be time well spent.

Other popular areas producing rather well right now, especially for those in search of a powerful redfish bite, have been windward shorelines in many of the area back lakes. But folks arenâ€™t having to venture too far into the back country for these fish, as a lot of really nice reds (and trout, and even flounder) have been taken this week in many very accessible places situated directly adjacent to the main bay system - places like Pringle Lake, South Pass Lake, Long Lake, Pats Bay, Panther Lake, and even in Shoalwater Bay thatâ€™s on the opposite side of the bay. The majority of the weekâ€™s catches in these places have come out of water thatâ€™s often no more than one-to-three feet in depth (max.). And even though it may not seem like it makes a lot of sense, a small percentage of these fish are even being taken during the heat of the day when the sun is heading to its highest point in the sky. And although not real common, these late-morning and early-afternoon encounters are sometimes just what it takes in order to finish out the dayâ€™s bag limit for those who may not have been fortunate enough to relocated the early morning bite after the fish moved to more comfortable surroundings earlier in the day. Itâ€™s just another blessing in disguise! Until we talk again, have fun out there, and be safe!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
What a pleasure it was Friday morning to have such nice, gracious, smart, and TALENTED kids, or more accurately, anglers! Tim brought the kids 9 yr-old Gracie, and 7 yr-old Reagan (like Ronald said he) to Bay Flats Lodge for some saltwater action, and boy did he get that right. Solid fish and limits for all with firsts all over - first trout, first keeper etc. It was a great day, and hopefully weâ€™ll see these guys again soon.

____________________________________________________

*LABOR DAY WEEKEND FISHING SPECIAL*
*25% OFF*​ *Fishing Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Full-Day $475 - 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
â€¢	Full-Day $420 - 2 Anglers per Boat
â€¢	Half-Day $400 - 1 to 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
* Lodging Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Lodging & Meals - $160.00 per Person / per Night
($75.00 Children 12 years-old & under / per Night)

____________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€*​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.

Look for more information on â€œThe Reefâ€ in upcoming newsletters!





*Watch Our Latest Videos*




















*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.





*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High near 90F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low near 80F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High near 90F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly clear. Low near 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High near 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. Low around 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Generally moderate level of onshore flow is expected Sunday. An upper level trough of low pressure approaching from the east will contribute to isolated showers and thunderstorms through Sunday and again Tuesday and Wednesday. Onshore winds are expected to be moderate Monday and Tuesday, mainly south of Port Aransas. Seas will gradually build in response to the stronger winds the first part of next week then decrease by mid week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 88.0 degrees
Seadrift 87.1 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------

